# What is refeed?



## CanaDan (Mar 10, 2004)

Please excuse my ignorance but I have never heard this term before. Could someone explain what it is? I've read the refeed and leptin thread and will probably print if off to keep in my 'library' but I don't quite understand the concept.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Jodi (Mar 10, 2004)

That thread completly explains what a refeed is!!!


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 10, 2004)

Well it's been a long day so perhaps I missed it. I saw that it went in to an explanation of leptins...if I did miss it then I owe someone an appology.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 10, 2004)

It is in there.  This part is what a refeed is.



> Eat Your Way Out of Metabolic Hell
> 
> So, now you are probably thinking, "How do I increase Leptin???? Ready for this...........Eat lots of Carbs. I'm not necessarily talking slow burning carbs here either folks.  I know, most of you reading this right now are thinking  is she talking about? Simple explanation: The way to raise Leptin is to actually spill over into your fat cells.
> 
> ...


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 10, 2004)

So basically a refeed is just resupplying your body with carbs and fat when you have been on a reduced calorie diet? Maybe I'm over-simplifying it but that's the general idea?

Man, I've learned more from one day on this board then I did in the last two months on the M&F board! You guys, and girls of course, really know your stuff!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 10, 2004)

For the most part yes.  

However re-read the thread   A refeed is high carbs ZERO to low fat.  You don't want additional fat during a refeed.


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 10, 2004)

Ok. I misunderstood that last line. Like I said, long day. I'm printing it off and reading it a few times tonight to get it straight. 

Lucky for me my wife's name is Jodi and being a good husband I've learned to listen to her!   Thank goodness women are smarter then men!


----------



## Paynne (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CanaDan *_Man, I've learned more from one day on this board then I did in the last two months on the M&F board! You guys, and girls of course, really know your stuff!



I'm also on the M&F board.  The ppl here are definately more advanced.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 12, 2004)

I am a newbie and I read Leptin/refeed thread twice, and still never understood the basic concept of it.  

(bending over------> hit me)


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 12, 2004)

In a nutshell it is used after a couple of days of dieting.  While your body is in deficit(dieting) your body will adjust and slow the metabolism.  In order to shock your body and to keep fat burning optimal you want to use a refeed to not let the body adjust.  You get me?


----------



## iMan323 (Mar 12, 2004)

Do you feel carb cycling is more effective for fat loss then a low carb diet (under 1g per lb/bodyweight) with an occasional refeed day?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 12, 2004)

I prefer carb cycling over low carb diets anyday.  IMO you don't have the energy for lifting on low carbs.  That of course is me and I've had great results with carb cycling.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 12, 2004)

I heard that Carb Cycling stuff works well.


----------



## sara (Mar 12, 2004)




----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> In a nutshell it is used after a couple of days of dieting.  While your body is in deficit(dieting) your body will adjust and slow the metabolism.  In order to shock your body and to keep fat burning optimal you want to use a refeed to not let the body adjust.  You get me?



Now I understand completely.  Thanks!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 13, 2004)

Glad I could help.


----------

